# Cách Làm Nến Thơm Hoa Ép



## chillnen (22/10/21)

Nến thơm chính là giải pháp tốt nhất để tạo hương thơm cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Bạn có thể tạo hương thơm tuyệt vời cho ngôi nhà của mình bằng bất kỳ ngọn nến nào, nhưng một lọ nến thơm hoa ép sẽ vừa đóng vai trò tỏa hương thơm vừa là một vật trang trí tuyệt đẹp!

Nội dung [hide]

1 Những bông hoa nào bạn có thể sử dụng làm nến?
2 Nguyên liệu làm nến thơm hoa ép
3 Cách làm nến thơm hoa ép 
*Những bông hoa nào bạn có thể sử dụng làm nến?*





Những bông hoa nào bạn có thể sử dụng làm nến?
Với nến thơm hoa ép, bạn thực sự có thể sử dụng và thử nghiệm với bất kỳ loại hoa hoặc thảo mộc khô nào trong vườn.

Oải hương, hương thảo và bạc hà là những loại thảo mộc mà Chillnen nghĩ rất phù hợp để thêm vào hộp đựng nến. Các loại thảo mộc và hoa khô thực sự tạo nên một nét nghệ thuật tự nhiên trong nến thơm và trang trí nhà cửa.

Hôm nay Chillnen sẽ dùng hoa oải hương từ khu vườn thảo mộc của mình để hướng dẫn bạn làm nến thơm hoa ép. Nhưng bạn cũng có thể mua một bó hoa khô bất kỳ ở chợ hoặc vườn nhà mình để làm nến lọ hoa ép này.

*Nguyên liệu làm nến thơm hoa ép*





Nguyên liệu làm nến thơm hoa ép
16 đến 24 giọt tinh dầu oải hương

16 đến 24 giọt tinh dầu neroli

4 bấc và kẹp gỗ vừa

2 tab hình dán bấc  hoặc  chấm keo

1 lb sáp đậu nành

2 – 8 oz lọ thợ xây

12 nhánh hoa oải hương ép khô
Xem thêm tại đây.


----------

